# Beware! First ever post on CS



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

This is my first post ever, so you'll have to excuse the idiotic question. Here goes: What's a herf? :hn Sorry.

Is there, like, a CS kiddie pool / newbie area where I might go to learn all the basics so that I don't drive the veterans here loony?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> Is there, like, a CS kiddie pool / newbie area where I might go to learn all the basics so that I don't drive the veterans here loony?


Right here ... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=23

And welcome to clubstogie.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep, they're called sticky posts. They are the top of each forum and are full of info. Also the search feature can answer many, many questions. Be sure to say hello in the new gorilla forum.

Welcome. And a herf is a party for cigar smokers to get together.

:ms NCRM


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Welcome...we all started where you are today...Enjoy and as you go to each Forum check ok the top of page posts that have STICKY in fron of them...means important info that stays for all to read!!

Enjoy your stay!!

Drrgill


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks fellas. Added to your ring gauge.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ColdCuts said:


> Thanks fellas. Added to your ring gauge.


Not till 100 posts. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/faq.php?faq=cs3_faq_item#faq_new_faq_item

:ms NCRM


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Not till 100 posts.


so what you are saying is he is currently shooting blanks

welcome to the jungle!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

backwoods said:


> so what you are saying is he is currently shooting blanks


That's what happens until you mature. :r

:ms NCRM


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome! I have to be honest, and say your user name has me nervouse!:r  :w :bn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome to the Jungle.....and now it's time to herf!!


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the Jungle. Always nice to meet another BOTL, even if he *might* be a Yankees fan.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You aint herfin yet? Welcome to the jungle...Dave


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome to 'Club Stogie' .... Enjoy your stay! :w


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

neoflex said:


> Welcome! I have to be honest, and say your user name has me nervouse!:r  :w :bn


 let us not forget the photo under the name

Welcome aboard and look around, stay awhile you'll met alot off interesting people


----------



## adriel1982 (Mar 4, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> This is my first post ever, so you'll have to excuse the idiotic question. Here goes: What's a herf? :hn Sorry.
> 
> Is there, like, a CS kiddie pool / newbie area where I might go to learn all the basics so that I don't drive the veterans here loony?


yeah....... i've had a couple of ass kickings here for not using the search tool .........., No big deal, you get up and keep on postin' baby! :bx


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome to Club Stogie !


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey, thanks for all the warm greetings fellas. I'd have posted again sooner, but I was busy making an entry for the Herf Trading Card Contest over in the All Cigar Lounge. I worked my a$$ off on my HTC. Anyway, I'll be sure to use the search tool next time. 

Confidential to vtdragon: Naw, I'm not a Yankees fan. BTW, I liked your HTC. In fact, your card inspired me to include type of lighter and cutter I use, plus favorite teams.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to the Jungle and *put up a pic of yourself*.


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

welcome to the jungle!, CS is a cut above the rest


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome to the jungle!


----------

